# Kilominx S2L method: Bars



## TankRed (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi, yesterday I received my Kilominx aaaaand... I really got into it. Intuitively I came up with a method wich I think is pretty simple, fast and efficient for S2L, but I couldn't find any documentation about something similar online. As I say in the video, I think most people solve it just by adapting megaminx methods, which is quite inefficient as they are thought as to preserve edges as well, while here you can work a bit more with blockbuilding. My very first avg50 was 43 seconds, which I think is not bad, considering also that in general I'm not a fast solver (megaminx in about 2 minutes), so I think this has potential. Please let me know what you think about it!


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice, I believe this is pretty much the standard method for most solvers


----------

